# Alabama’s Journeyman Plumber Exam



## sycamorebob (Sep 2, 2012)

Please help me prepare for the Alabama’s Journeyman Plumber Exam. I need some help on the “Plan and Analysis” part of the exam.
Is it reading charts? Is it math? Is if from the IPC code book? Any help would be welcome.
THANKS Patrick 
Subject Area # of Items
Plumbing Fixtures and Terminology 5
Plumbing Fundamentals 6
Traps, Cleanouts, and Interceptors 10
Drainage Requirements 12
Vent Requirements 11
Water Distribution 6
Plan and Analysis 20


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

the plan & analysis is two parts. one is you must complete an isometric drawing , and two is basically just that , analyze a drawing , figure out the dfu's , figue out/calculate the size of pipe with the information given too you. it always gives you info or a legend to go by. oh yah , vents too. once you figure out the dfus you will see what size the vent is. revent , circuit vents , branch lines , you will have to figure out which fittings are appropriate to what the drawing shows. lenght of run and you get your grade for the pipe. dont sweat it. its not complicated at all. its open book , and remember , the best think that can help you is to THINK LIKE A PLUMBER FIRST AND FOREMOST


-mostly all charts and tables
-only math there is on the plan part is addition really.
-if your state addopted ipc , the test will most likely be on 2009 ipc


----------

